# Photofetch.com Beta Invitation



## lawrencedudley (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys/girls,

We're currently working on a new web 2.0 stock photography website and we'd like to have some beta testers uploading images.

We won't be ready for uploads for a few weeks yet but those taking part in the beta will have their images on the live site from launch and will receive a year's premium membership as well, entitling them to preferable commission rates.

We've looked at a lot of stock photography agencies, istockphoto, dreamstime etc. and while they're a good step towards a more modern approach to stock they feel dated - the websites feel like you're using a site from the early 00's and we feel there's space for a fresh new player in the marketplace.

We're not some big corporate - we're photographers, coders and pr gurus. In short, real people. We want stock to be easy, not a ball-ache.

I'm not really at liberty to discuss the intricacies of the project publicly but if you already shoot stock or are looking for ways to monetize your photographs this is something you should be interested in.

If you'd like to take part in the beta please send an email with the subject "Beta" and a sample photograph to:

iam [at] lawrencedudley.co.uk


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 8, 2009)

Moved to a more appropriate forum


----------

